# Salary Package in Abu Dhabi [Urgently help!!!]



## vics911

Hi there.

I've got an offer with the following condition. I am 31 years old (3 years experiencing as an economic engineer)with wife and 2 years old kid. So I would need to rent 2 bd apartment/villa (at least). Do you guys think the offer is reasonable for living there?

Basic Salary: 15,000 AED/month 
Accommodation: 10,000 AED / month (100,000 p.a)
Transport Allowance: 2000 AED / month
Utilities: 1000 AED / month
Sum of monthly salary: 28 000 AED 

Education Allowance: No allowance. Reimbursement against payment receipt. The first 10 000 AED per year full, thereafter 75%. Only for up to 4 kids and only starting from 3rd birthday.

Furniture Allowance: 5000 AED p.a.
Bonuses: Between 2 and 4 base monthly salaries p.a.
Vacation Allowance: one economy ticket to my home country roundtrip for me, wife and up to 4 kids
Insurance: Health insurance for all family provided by company
Holidays: 40 including weekend days if they are encircled by off days
End of service Benefit: One monthly base salary per year of service
Starting and Ending Service: economy tickets for coming 1st time and the same when leaving after service for me and family. Moving cost: a lump sum of 7000 AED each way. 

For Accomodation, would you suggest any good place for a small family ? (more family oriented areas)

Thank you for your help in advance.


----------



## Jynxgirl

28 looks and no one has answered. 

I am going to say, that the package looks a bit low but, what is an economic engineer ???? 

And the other part that people might not be wanting to touch this, is that you are from south korea. How is this package compared to pay you would receive there. As your package is going to be based on that scale I would think. 

Maybe someone will pop along and have a bit more input. I cant imagine there were 28 looks and this lot didnt have any comment on your post ??


----------



## Dubai 2106

It’s good and above the average I can say and for the accommodation u would need around 95K


----------



## rsinner

My take is that the salary and allowances seem to be fine (it is not super normal, but enough). You will be able to lead a comfortable life but not a superstar's life (if that is what you are after)
The two critical things are
1. As Jynx mentioned, what would you earn if you were to stay back in Korea? You need to evaluate your offer against that
2. I know that Abu Dhabi rents are higher than Dubai and not sure what a 100000 AED housing allowance will get you. I quickly checked abudhabi.dubizzle.com and most 2 bed apartments for that rent are in Musaffah, which is slightly outside the town centre. Some other people might give you a better idea on AD rentals, but you should try and negotiate a) a higher housing allowance, or b) ask them to provide a 2-bedroom housing, or c) for lack of a better option ask them if you can get a good 2-bed apartment for what amount

Note: you have written 10,000 p.m or 100,000 p.a. Shouldn't it be 120,000 ? If it is 120,000 then you might be able to get something better, but still check with the dubizzle website, google maps, good areas to stay in with your employer, and other people in the forum


----------



## vics911

Thanks for your feedbacks.

As the accomodation allowance should be 120,000 AED/yr.

Yes, I am from South Korea, but I am currently working in Germany. 

It's most likely that I would need to increase the accomodation allowance. 

What about the basic salary of 15,000 AED ? Would it be reasonable for 2 adults and 1 baby (additional one might be following ?

Please let me know

Best Regards

Woo


----------



## vics911

In addition to that, I have read a rule about people expecting 2x or 3x what they make in their home country in AD...I'm just wondering if this is a post-tax analysis?

2x or 3x means the basic salary or including some allowances?


----------



## Maz25

vics911 said:


> In addition to that, I have read a rule about people expecting 2x or 3x what they make in their home country in AD...I'm just wondering if this is a post-tax analysis?
> 
> 2x or 3x means the basic salary or including some allowances?


I would say that would be including all your allowances. 3 years is not a lot in terms of experience so you are doing quite well to be offered that amount. As it stands, employers have their pick of employees at the mo, so there is a reluctance on the part of employers to negotiate. Sometimes you have to make do with a lower offer than what you expected and simply work your way up (plenty of unemployed people who are ready to step in your shoes if you turn down an offer.) 

As has already been pointed out, it also depends on the lifestyle that you are accustomed to. If you lead a fairly modest life, with the odd nights out here and there, I think you will do just fine. AUH is also a lot quieter than DXB, hence the availability of places for you to waste your money, such as nightclubs, are fairly limited in comparison to what Dubai offers. As a family, you will quite possible enjoy Abu Dhabi a lot more and I would also hazard that your priorities will be somehow different to the typical single person and you would therefore not be looking for nights out every single day of the weekend.

Re accommodation, there are 2 bed villas going for AED 120k in the Al Reef area. I'm not sure about Mussafah - commonly referred to as 'truck city' for obvious reasons and not my idea of an ideal place to set up home but again that comes down to personal preferences. Other 'cheap' places to consider would be Khalifa City. It really all depends on the location of your office and how near you want to be based to it. If your office is in the city, AED 120k will only get you a one-bed apartment and even with that amount, you would have to be really lucky to find something decent.


----------



## vics911

Thank you for all your feedbacks.

My potential employer is located in Khalifa A City, 
Opposite the Presidential Flight.

My potential employer has just suggested me start negotiating with 35,000 AED / month. Basically, the they might increase the accomodation allowance from 10,000 to 17,000 AED per month (20,4000 AED p.a)

I am looking for ideal places to live within 10 - 15km.

Any suggestion ?


----------



## oh!

Hey Vics...

Well, you should be able to get something very nice for lesser than 200,000 within Khalifa City A itself...something like a 3 bed or a 4 bed place. But Khalifa City is based on more of independent Villas or maybe very small villa based compounds.

If you want to go a little more upscale in terms of community living and still be very near to your work place...then just remember two localities...ALRAHA GARDENS...and GOLF GARDENS...

In Alaha garden, the houses are very nice and come with all white goods installed (so you don't need to buy them), within your budget you will definitely get the 3 bed Town house and maybe the 4 bed townhouse or the 3 bed villa...

Golf Gardens are a little more expensive, but it is a beautiful community complete with it's own pool, club house and a convenient super market. Dubizzle claims it to be high but I have noticed that where Abu Dhabi is concerned, when you get in touch with agents, they get you better deals.

In terms of locations...both Al-RAha and Golf gardens are right next to Khalifa City A.

Also most important of all...schooling fee per child in Abudhabi is on an average around 30,000-35,000 per annum per child.

On an independent note, your annual package is touching 40K a month (including housing) at 31...that is a good deal 
Best of luck.


----------



## zdan

The position should be in oil and gas industry if I am not mistaken. 40 days leave, 35k/month package with 3-4 month bonus, 3 year working experience, it sounds a fair deal in the market. If it is ADNOC, the position should be pretty safe, if not, it should be still okay as the market is building up.


----------



## zdan

A slight drawback is the base salary sounds a bit low percentage in your package as your bonus and EOSB is based on your monthly salary only. Try to convert some benefit in your base salary if you can. But it is certainly not a deal breaker, something nice to have...


----------



## vics911

thanks again for your feedbacks.

Some of you mentioned that the Khalifa A City is not an ideal place to live for the family with a litle baby.

Are there any specific reason for that ? (e.g many party animals live there, lack of facilities...)


----------



## xdude

with 1 kid n one to follow, 28k is definately not enough...u need to negotiate for more..try to go atleast 35k if you want to build some decent savings.. 
u'd need min 2 or 3 bedroom.. n in AD, for 120k, you wouldn't get a decent place to stay..so negotiate hard,..
best luck


----------



## Helios

xdude said:


> u'd need min 2 or 3 bedroom.. n in AD, for 120k, you wouldn't get a decent place to stay..so negotiate hard,..
> best luck


Or live in Dubai and commute


----------



## vics911

Yes, after this initial offer, I will start negotiating to get at 35k/month.

Any comments, suggestion, worries, concerns, feedbacks, criticies about living in the Khalifa A City with my family ?


----------



## xin.aspen

*Housing Allowance*

Does anybody know weather the housing allowance with ADNOC can be encashed. I hared that for expats, ther is no encashement.
Also anybody knows the average salary for expat in mangerial level?

Thanks


----------

